# Catalina 400 Sighting



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

According to one source, a Catalina 400 was spotted earlier today in Cuttyhunk Harbor. 

Our sources report that it was not seen under sail, and it could not be determined whether the boat even had sails on it. We are also awaiting confirmation of the presence of two barbeque grills on the stern rails. Our sources said they have some photos, and will post them when available. 

Also spotted in Cuttyhunk Harbor a boat that was marked as a Catalina Morgan 440. Why did Catalina and Morgan have a joint venture? Our sources tell us that Morgan was hoping to break into the lucrative floating BBQ market.


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

sailingdog,

Is that Catalina loaded with explosives or something? Where there any people on board? 
It isn't a ghost ship, I hope....

I frequent those same waters..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

We're not sure... rumor has it that the Catalina 400 is a sailboat, but no one has yet reported seeing one under sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Look for the smoke in the harbor, it will probably lead you to the "boat".


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes , yes it is true. Have photos hot off the press. A Catalina was spotted in Cuttyhunk Harbor with sails on it. Mind you I never saw it under sail and can not tell you how it got to Cuttyhunk Harbor. But I do have proof that it was there. As far as I know it was towed there some time in the past. There was a family living on it and they spoke like they were hillbilly back country folk. But was a little puzzling was that I only spotted one grill.



























More pics to follow. Has anyone noticed that Cruisingdad has been missing for 5 days?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

denby said:


>


 They're getting ready to go cruising... notice them ready to board the dink


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

uspirate said:


> They're getting ready to go cruising... notice them ready to board the dink


You're right Bj, Met up with them at the town dock and ask them when they sailed in. They said," sail?"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I see that CD has painted over the "Sea Mist IV" that was previously, promiently visible on his boat.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

That's not a sail - that's an awning or at least that's the only way I've seen it used on the Cataleaner 400 in my area.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Only have a minute here, but let me just quickly say to all you LOSERS that I was on vacation last week!!! So while you were at work, I was sailing and listening to Marley!! BITE ME!

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you have any photographic proof of this??? I believe your wife was sailing, and you were along for the ride.  



Cruisingdad said:


> Only have a minute here, but let me just quickly say to all you LOSERS that I was on vacation last week!!! So while you were at work, *I was sailing* and listening to Marley!! BITE ME!
> 
> - CD


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Crusingdad, chill, be assured that you were missed by one and all, and we all hope you enjoyed your vacation. 

So it is true, Catalina DOES make "sailboats"


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I saw a Catalina 400 in St. Michaels over the 4th of July. It docked right next to us. I asked the owner how he likes it. He said they absolutely love it, adding that it can motor at close to 9 knots. He didn't mention anything about sailing abilities.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cruisingdad said:


> Only have a minute here, but let me just quickly say to all you LOSERS that I was on vacation last week!!! So while you were at work, I was sailing and listening to Marley!! BITE ME!
> 
> - CD


See what i mean? even in his avatar they're in the Dink


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Only have a minute here, but let me just quickly say to all you LOSERS that I was on vacation last week!!! So while you were at work, I was sailing and listening to Marley!! BITE ME!
> 
> - CD


I also was on vacation last week. Sailing for 9 days, will post the trip with photos later when I have time. But at least I was sailing.

Ran across RonH and his family in Cuttyhunk. A fine Captain and very friendly.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

uspirate said:


> See what i mean? even in his avatar they're in the Dink


Very good point Bj, will give a rep point for that one.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

It really frosts me that so many people are frustrated when a Catalina 400 passes them. Get over it, it was a sailor in a fine vessel.Don't be that unhappy with your decision just because you got passed.

Be pissed because a guy with 4, count them four, bbq grills (all working as the entire family was aboard) passed you! On auto pilot!!!!!! Don't make excuses because you can't sail, his auto pilot just passed you. Pass the bbq sauce!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Dude . . .*



tommyt said:


> It really frosts me that so many people are frustrated when a Catalina 400 passes them. Get over it, it was a sailor in a fine vessel.Don't be that unhappy with your decision just because you got passed.
> 
> Be pissed because a guy with 4, count them four, bbq grills (all working as the entire family was aboard) passed you! On auto pilot!!!!!! Don't make excuses because you can't sail, his auto pilot just passed you. Pass the bbq sauce!


Go with the decaf tomorrow. No need to be so hostile in your posts. Did you get a bad telegram today or something?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tommyt-

You seem to use the word "SAILOR" very loosely, if you're describing CD with it.  You also neglect to mention the Catalina 400 was under power at the time and was going straight upwind, and that's the only reason he passed the sailboats that were under sail.  Or his wife was sailing the boat. 



tommyt said:


> It really frosts me that so many people are frustrated when a Catalina 400 passes them. Get over it, it was a sailor in a fine vessel.Don't be that unhappy with your decision just because you got passed.
> 
> Be pissed because a guy with 4, count them four, bbq grills (all working as the entire family was aboard) passed you! On auto pilot!!!!!! Don't make excuses because you can't sail, his auto pilot just passed you. Pass the bbq sauce!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

danielgoldberg said:


> Go with the decaf tomorrow. No need to be so hostile in your posts. Did you get a bad telegram today or something?


Daniel,
If you haven't noticed this whole thread is a hostile thread.
It was intended to be a hostile thread from the very begining.
Tommyt has been around long enough to know that. Pay back is a *****.
Im sure the Dock Monitor will be back any minute, just as soon as he 
comes down from his vacation "high". Hey Brian, you weren't hanging out with Brenda, were you?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

tommyt said:


> It really frosts me that so many people are frustrated when a Catalina 400 passes them. Get over it, it was a sailor in a fine vessel.Don't be that unhappy with your decision just because you got passed.
> 
> Be pissed because a guy with 4, count them four, bbq grills (all working as the entire family was aboard) passed you! On auto pilot!!!!!! Don't make excuses because you can't sail, his auto pilot just passed you. Pass the bbq sauce!


Tommy is a good man. He knows his stuff. He is intelligent and thoughtful and an awesome sailor and (what else can I think of) oh... a good griller. What else can I say!???

- Brian

PS Hey Daniel - Tommy was trying to ruffle the feathers of a few members here. It was all in good humor!! Don't take any of it serious - except the part about me being a good sailor and griller!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Daniel,
> If you haven't noticed this whole thread is a hostile thread.
> It was intended to be a hostile thread from the very begining.
> Tommyt has been around long enough to know that. Pay back is a *****.
> ...


TIm i am high on life!! I don't anything else. I bought a Catalina after all!

- Brian


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> PS Hey Daniel - Tommy was trying to ruffle the feathers of a few members here. It was all in good humor!! Don't take any of it serious - except the part about me being a good sailor and griller!!


Gotcha. Totally my bad. I read another post from him on another thread that made me think he was having an awfully bad day. Again, my bad Tommy, and apologies if I offended.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

danielgoldberg said:


> Gotcha. Totally my bad. I read another post from him on another thread that made me think he was having an awfully bad day. Again, my bad Tommy, and apologies if I offended.


Dan,

It's Ok. I told him that although you bought a Beneteau, you really like the Catalina better!!!! It settled everything!!!

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

So CD, how about that claim by the other owner I spoke with, about nearly 9 knots under power? Is it true? 

I would like that very much!! Charge the batteries AND get their quickly!! That's my kind of motoring.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> So CD, how about that claim by the other owner I spoke with, about nearly 9 knots under power? Is it true?
> 
> I would like that very much!! Charge the batteries AND get their quickly!! That's my kind of motoring.


I never check the speed when I am motoring. Sorry. I am too busy watching my kids water ski behind the boat. I have to keep eye contact on them!!!

We tried letting them ski behind while under sail, but the boat is too powerful for that. It is like trying to ski behind a Scarab!

HEHE!!

- CD


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> I never check the speed when I am motoring. Sorry. I am too busy watching my kids water ski behind the boat. I have to keep eye contact on them!!!
> 
> We tried letting them ski behind while under sail, but the boat is too powerful for that. It is like trying to ski behind a Scarab!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's incredible. I believe it, though.

For any of you doubters that are unfamiliar with the Catalina 400's sailing prowess, here's one in action:

Catalina 400 Mark II


----------

